# 1st suspended attempt



## steve bellinger (Jun 1, 2012)

I've shown this else where with some great advise on how to fix it, or at least what to look out for next time. If you were doing something like this what would you change?Thanks for any and all comments.[attachment=6295][attachment=6296]


----------



## Dennis Ford (Jun 1, 2012)

steve bellinger said:


> I've shown this else where with some great advise on how to fix it, or at least what to look out for next time. If you were doing something like this what would you change?Thanks for any and all comments.



I have never done a suspended form and like this one as is.

Possible ideas for additions to this "series":
* Make the support from thicker material so that it is thick at the bottom and thinner at the top (curved in another dimension)
* Add a second HF to the other side.
* Mount the HF under the upper curve and suspend a finial vertically so that it hangs just above the HF.


----------



## DKMD (Jun 1, 2012)

I don't know that this needs 'fixing', Steve… This is a heck of a piece! Dennis has some neat ideas for possible variations. I don't have the skills to construct the stand for a piece like this, so I'm in awe of your abilities to put something like this together. Nothing but kudos from me!


----------



## Kevin (Jun 1, 2012)

I like it as is. No critique from me it's beautiful. I see why you hung it the way you did. Perfect. 

:welldone:


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jun 1, 2012)

Steve;
I'd be interested in what feedback you got from the other places you posted this. I think you did an excellent job and can't think of anything I would do differently. I think you did an amazing job of matching the curve of the HF to the curve of the stand (or whichever came first... the chicken or the egg). I have done a few pieces that I tried to match those two lines and it is NOT easy. 
Job well done !!


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 2, 2012)

It's a beautiful piece! I am no expert, but when I stare at this one for awhile I am drawn to the turning and the little turning in the center, but the opposite side of the turning is empty and seems out of balance, Like it needs a delicate something that won't draw you away to much from the turning. But that's just my eye and I am getting old and wear glasses.


----------



## scotirish (Jun 2, 2012)

*The only suggestion I can make is the location of the work. It could be transferred from its present location [your house] to my house. :rotflmao3::rotflmao3: From my perspective I see no problem whatsoever with it. I would say you did very well I hope you enjoy doing it. Keep up the good work.*


----------



## arkie (Jun 2, 2012)

steve bellinger said:


> I've shown this else where with some great advise on how to fix it, or at least what to look out for next time. If you were doing something like this what would you change?Thanks for any and all comments.



The main thing I would suggest is repeating the texture areas on the "back" side (right photo) from the front. The large symmetrical smooth areas and lines of the support are a mismatch with the natural edge and texture on the suspended HF.

A possible variation would be to make the ball in the support of the same material as the HF, with visible bark inclusions. Yet another would be to texture or burn the ball.


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 2, 2012)

Well advise from me a non turner has questionable value. I think all suggestions above could create another form but the one you created stands quite well on it's on merits- Nice work.


----------



## BarbS (Jun 2, 2012)

steve bellinger said:


> I've shown this else where with some great advise on how to fix it, or at least what to look out for next time. If you were doing something like this what would you change?Thanks for any and all comments.



Hello Steve; welcome to Woodbarter! I've not yet tried a suspended vessel, and I like yours a lot, especially the suspended sphere in the stand, which adds interest to the whole. To my eye, you could have pegged the vessel just a bit higher, so they sweep of the upper stand follows through onto the top of the vessel. It's a very nice first attempt. When I eventually try one, I'll want lots of feedback, too. Nice work!


----------



## steve bellinger (Jun 2, 2012)

Thanks folks. The repeating the inlay has been suggested by others, and had been thought of by my self. i like a few of these other ideas also,so will be keeping them in my hazy brain.:rofl2:. Well maybe on secound thought i better write them done.


----------

